# Need a name for "Rainbow Fish"



## SwimmR (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a pretty HMDT that I've been calling "the Rainbow Fish" since he has so many colors, but I'm not thrilled with the name. Anyone have any other suggestions? His tail reminds me of a peacock's. (and no, he doesn't live in a cup, I just haven't gotten around to taking any more pictures of him since I brought him home in that cup)


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

oh wow he does look like peacock...very nice color 
i would name him Nock-Yoong...which mean peacock in Thai but its a little hard to say


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, he is beautiful! I don't know about a name though, sorry! But, he is gorgeous even wothout a name!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd name him Magnificent  Or Mags for short.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Love him! I'd just name him Peacock  or Wander...but thatss kinda a family joke xP (my grandfathers Peacock's name)


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Wow, he's amazing, I don't think I've ever seen a more beautiful double tail!!! You could name him Peabody as a nod to peacock!


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

My first instinct was Aurora (after the Aurora Borealis) but that's kind of girly. How about shortening Borealis into Boris?


----------



## SwimmR (Dec 8, 2011)

Oooh, Donna, I do like those ideas (Aurora and Boris). I don't think Aurora is too girly (better than "Rainbow Fish"), and it's not like he's gonna care. After all, my son named the one in my avitar "Starburst" and calls him "Bursty". I like yours' name Skittles, too!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my... wow... GORGEOUS!
Lol, LOVE doubletails! and he has gorgeous markings!


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

SwimmR said:


> Oooh, Donna, I do like those ideas (Aurora and Boris). I don't think Aurora is too girly (better than "Rainbow Fish"), and it's not like he's gonna care. After all, my son named the one in my avitar "Starburst" and calls him "Bursty". I like yours' name Skittles, too!


Thanks! The one in my avatar is Skittles, he belongs to my 9yr old. She thought he looked like the colours of the candy.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd go with "Splat," like paint splatter


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Prism is the first thing that came to mind when I saw him. Or you could name him after an artist like Picasso or Rembrandt.

He is a beauty!!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooh, very pretty!! I'd name him Kevin after that bird in UP. xD


----------



## SwimmR (Dec 8, 2011)

*Great Ideas!*

What great ideas you've all come up with! I like the artist idea - maybe Monet. Splat - hahaha! Prism's great, too! Here's another picture of my beauty. I saw him at Petco, but didn't get him because I already had 3 and was trying to hold back. But when he was still there a week later, I just couldn't resist. Our Petcos & Petsmarts here in Delaware seem to have a really nice variety of colors and types. Lots of Plakats, too (not my cup of tea, but I see a lot of people on here wishing their stores carried them).


----------

